# I'm going to have to change all of my door knobs!



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

I have lever handles on all my interior doors. My previous golden never paid them any attention for fourteen years. Tucker, my new 9 week old puppy who has been with me for a little over a week, has already figured out how to operate them and runs throughout the house opening doors at will!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a little smart one you have there!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That cute little face! He looks soooo innocent! Sounds like the perfect opportunity to start some training!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

That sweet little innocent face! I bet he was just checking the house for intruders and such. He couldn't do anything bad!


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Wendy427 said:


> That cute little face! He looks soooo innocent! Sounds like the perfect opportunity to start some training!


We sre going to have plenty of "opportunities for training!" He is smart as a whip but mischief runs deep in this one!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tye a pull rope on each knob and teach him how to close the doors after himself!  I wanna see a couple o pictures!! Good Luck! You might have to install drop hooks on the doors he should not open till he's trained not to open the doors!


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tye a pull rope on each knob and teach him how to close the doors after himself!  I wanna see a couple o pictures!! Good Luck! You might have to install drop hooks on the doors he should not open till he's trained not to open the doors!


Drop hooks are a great idea... That will save me a bunch of time and money!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Our exterior door has one of those knobs. MacKenzie has just learned to open that one last week too. Thank goodness we have an IF.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha What a smart little (cute) puppy you have on your hands! We have to keep our back and front doors locked at all times because we have lever handles on them as well and Molson knows how to get in & out!! Great for the summer... terrible when it's -20C like yesterday! :doh:


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Hopefully I will be up to the task of channeling all that energy and intellect for good and keep him from the dark side!:--devil:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

TeeHee...keeping him from the Dark Side......Love both pictures...what a bundle of energy n joy, right...although both pic's are of him asleep!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh! That made me laugh out loud. What a cute puppy you have on your hands. And a smart one!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! He can reach them?


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

He can reach them easily... He is the incredible growing puppy! He is only ten weeks and already weighs nearly 25 pounds! I bought a three foot high Play Yard by Midwest and he climbed out of it within two minutes! I'm not sure my six foot high fence will hold him if he decides he wants out!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I read that out loud to DH and we both had a good laugh! sorry.... But you worded it perfectly.

I love his all innocent "who me?" picture and the upside down ones...all of them.

Penny sure shook up our world, looks like you're in for the same. Your little rascal will keep you on your toes...try to keep up!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

What breeder did your adorable puppy come from? He's soooooo cute.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am amazed that such a young puppy figured this out.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Smart puppy! I had the same problem when we adopted Roxy. I turned all the handles so they point downward.


----------

